# got myself a kakariki...



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i got myself a lovely female kakariki yesterday. 

just wondered if anyone else on here has these?

no pics yet, will do when she's settled in. she's beautiful, bright yellow with red and green on her face. she's 9 months old.

she has a damaged back toe, bless her, one sticks out almost straight, doesn't bend round the perch.

she's spent most of last night and today looking terrified but has tucked into some millet and some blackberries tonight.

i will be slipping some grapes into my pocket on the way out of work tomorrow as she apparently loves these : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Kakarikis are great fun, nosey beggars, not loud, they make some nice sounds, & they tame down generally pretty well. Just don't keep it in a too dry place, as low humidity can affect their feathering. Offer it a bath often.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Kakarikis are great fun, nosey beggars, not loud, they make some nice sounds, & they tame down generally pretty well. Just don't keep it in a too dry place, as low humidity can affect their feathering. Offer it a bath often.


Am I right in recalling that they are reputed to be quite aggressive to other birds, Col?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Am I right in recalling that they are reputed to be quite aggressive to other birds, Col?


I've never had a problem with that personally Ron. I've known pet Kaks to be ok with other pet birds in the house, but I suppose breeding Kaks may well be better housed in their own aviary (as most psittacines are).


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Kakarikis are great fun, nosey beggars, not loud, they make some nice sounds, & they tame down generally pretty well. Just don't keep it in a too dry place, as low humidity can affect their feathering. Offer it a bath often.


dont worry, i live in a valley full of trees and next to a river, the humidity is often well over 80% here!

yeah she makes some cute sounds, not loud and screamy like some birds. my favourite is the one that sounds like a squeaky gate!


----------

